# Ever drop your sponge sander while on stilts?



## DN Interiors (Mar 11, 2013)

I do this all the time, but I figured out a little trick.

Have your pole sander leaned up against a wall, and if you drop your sponge, grab your sander and put the paper side on the floor beside your sponge, nudge your sponge the back of the sander and balance it up, its quite easy to do it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check this out . 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/stilt-stick-3159/


----------



## DN Interiors (Mar 11, 2013)

gazman said:


> Check this out .
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/stilt-stick-3159/


Thats innovative. I think every drywall guy has their own little trick or custom contraption.
I met a taper who welded hydraulics into his stilts, so when he needed to go higher, he would turn the hand crank and up he went


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I use one of those telescopic magnets that are the size of a pen, I adapted a nail to fit in one end and all I do is stab the sponge to pick it up, the magnet end is for picking up my broadknife.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I use one of those telescopic magnets that are the size of a pen, I adapted a nail to fit in one end and all I do is stab the sponge to pick it up, the magnet end is for picking up my broadknife.


i have one of those also, i always forget to get it out of my bag until i drop something......


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I've done that a million times, it's so frustrating. I just kick the sponge to the top of the steps, (in these parts they're in every house) take a few steps down, turn around, and pick up the sponge. It's a pain and It might sound stupid, but it works.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I take the more acrobatic approach and always try to nudge the object up onto one foot of my right stilt. then quickly lift the object up to a higher surface. You gotta be good with the legs.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I just holler for help. Or I get off my stilts. Or I get creative.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

SlimPickins said:


> I just holler for help. Or I get off my stilts. Or I get creative.


My wife works with me sometimes I drop it on purpose just to make her annoyed:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I just holler for help. Or I get off my stilts. Or I get creative.


I just holler at 2buckjr, tell him to get on his stilts, or ill get a new guy:whistling2:

Just get a 2buckjr:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> I take the more acrobatic approach and always try to nudge the object up onto one foot of my right stilt. then quickly lift the object up to a higher surface. You gotta be good with the legs.


 Me too..:thumbup: That sounds like a vid!:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

DN Interiors said:


> I do this all the time, but I figured out a little trick.
> 
> Have your pole sander leaned up against a wall, and if you drop your sponge, grab your sander and put the paper side on the floor beside your sponge, nudge your sponge the back of the sander and balance it up, its quite easy to do it.


I allways have one in each hand


----------

